
Show HN: Lq – Alternative to Ls - madprops
https://github.com/madprops/lq
======
llagerlof
What I liked:

\- Nice output layout.

\- Separated directories, files, directory links and file links.

\- Full path output.

\- Count of objects inside directories.

What would be good:

\- Accept filenames as arguments (just like directory is already supported).

\- Add an option --regex, for powerful filtering (like egrep)

\- Add an option --recursive and --ignore (or --exclude), allowing the user to
make recursive listing while ignoring some directories.

Keep up the nice work. Thanks!

~~~
madprops
Not sure what you mean about filenames as arguments, how would a filename be
listed?

Added regex support for --filter. For instance --filter=re:\\\d+

You mean something like what tree displays? Or just to count the items in the
directory?

~~~
llagerlof
> Not sure what you mean about filenames as arguments, how would a filename be
> listed?

Just the name of the file, like ls. Typing lq file.txt and display nothing
looks like the file doesn't exist.

> Added regex support for --filter. For instance --filter=re:\\\d+

God, you are fast! Thank you!

> You mean something like what tree displays? Or just to count the items in
> the directory?

Forget this silly thing. I tried using find and worked perfectly:

$ find . -type d -exec echo -e "\n$ lq {}" \; -exec lq {} \;

------
ktm5j
Looks cool! Checking it out now. I have a growing interest in Nim, how do you
like the language?

One suggestion I have is to output in justified columns for the non-list
output, like how ls does.. gives me a headache to look at everything jumbled
together.

And one final note, having short hand command flags is necessary if you want a
useful command line tool. Like '-s' short for '\--salad' or '-c' for
'\--count' etc

~~~
madprops
Seems making the column view is a bit tricky right now. But if I manage to do
it i'll release it as a nim library itself and use it in the program.

Added alt support. -s for --salad -c for --count etc. Not all commands have an
alt right now.

------
mosselman
The images in the repo should be accompanied by descriptions of what we can
see. It is not obvious for most of them.

I say 'should', but that is pretty relative of course. The don't have to, but
in order for most people, or at least me, to understand them, they should.

~~~
madprops
Just added some short descriptions to each image to make it more clear.

~~~
mosselman
Cool, thanks.

I must say though that 'This is a preset that turns on certain options to make
it look like this.' is not much of an improvement.

